# General discussion thread



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought it would be cool to start a thread that anyone could talk about anything SVS in. I lurk on these forums every single day, but SVS is the forum that I really care the most about. I don't know why, but I just can't get SVS off of my mind. I am listening to my SVS setup right now, and it is ridiculous how awesome my speakers are. The M-series will be spectacular forever. 

I doubt it will ever be in the SVS plans. I have always wanted to see if SVS could produce a cheaper AS-EQ1. I would buy it instantly in the $300-400 range. I just wanted to see if I could drum up some discussion since I don't see much discussion right now. 

I would definitely love to hear some new SVS ultra speaker owners to chime in. They seem awesome. I would definitely love to hear some people chime in that have both the SVS Ultra speakers and M series.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Love my PB-13 Ultras - especially now that I added Sub EQ with the 4520.

I am going to a GTG next weekend and a set of the Ultras will be one of the 6 speakers there - looking forward to hearing them!


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Please let me know what you think of the Ultras. Did you use the audyssey sub eq?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

steve1616 said:


> Please let me know what you think of the Ultras. Did you use the audyssey sub eq?


I did - and I have been extremely pleased with the results. I will - I am going to post impressions in the GTG forum.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

after reading reviews i think the sb13u is my dream sub..


----------



## uncola (Feb 19, 2012)

Check out the newest episode of the tv show Elementary - Elementary S01E21
About halfway through there's a train and the sound is awesome, my subwoofer was super active. I couldn't believe it, it's sustained for a long time too.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

pharoah said:


> after reading reviews i think the sb13u is my dream sub..


after reading reviews I think 6, sb13u's would be my dream subs. There, I fixed it for you. Seriously though, if the sub is as good as everyone says, then there would be no way to stop at just 1.


----------

